# Flu Outbreak Going To Prevent Hauling?



## sofie1507 (Apr 27, 2009)

i no i may be over reacting... but u no what.... im REALLY scared...so much so i wont be testing any make up or anything.... which means il prob buy less too... what do u feel?


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 27, 2009)

It won't be passed through a lipgloss! It's airborne. 

Next you won't be leaving your house, taping your windows and sitting in a dark corner.


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 27, 2009)

it can be, the infection speards on contact...u can pick it up from tables, remote controls ect...basically anything....i mean look at mexico!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 27, 2009)

.... just no.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

It's tru, the flu isn't airborne only. But thanks for scaring me tho... I'm just gonna sit in my corner, lol!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 27, 2009)

Nope it wont prevent me from hauling


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ LOL @Reesesilverstar

The only way I can envisage it being passed through a table or remote control is if somebody infected has spluttered all over the offending item, then you've then gone and touched it and transferred your fingers to your mouth.

What's happening to Mexico is what happened to parts of Asia when the Sars outbreak broke a few years back. It affected a small percentage compared to the rest of the world.!

The media will scare you to death if you let them. I fly to NY on Wed and have heard some people have come down with it there - am I cancelling my flight? Hell no! However, I'll knock out the first person who sneezes or coughs in my direction without covering their mouth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Be wary by all means in public places, wash your hands often, etc but please don't think the world's coming to an end.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 27, 2009)

Can i love you all night long?? ^


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 27, 2009)

^^ Do your thing girl!


----------



## User38 (Apr 27, 2009)

I think everyone should calm down.  If stress and anxiety lower your immune system, you may be more prone to catch anything.. and, when it's time to go, we all go.  Fear of the unknown will not prevent it from happening. 

This is an airborne virus -- the idea behind washing your hands and keeping everything clean is to prevent any of the virus from spreading. The virus enters through your nostrils thus the masks!


----------



## User38 (Apr 27, 2009)

p.s. the swabbing for testing of the virus is done in the nose!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

it isn't just airborne....but, No....My spending had already been curbed but the flu will not contribute to it

Q. What is swine flu?

A. Swine flu is a highly contagious acute respiratory disease normally found in pigs. It spreads through tiny particles in the air or by direct contact. According to WHO it tends to infect large numbers of a given pig population, killing between 1 and 4 percent of those affected. Not every animal infected displays symptoms.

Q. Is it safe to eat pork products?

A. The swine flu virus dies when cooked at temperatures of 160 F/70C or higher.

Q. How high is the risk of a pandemic?

A. Since the swine flu outbreaks in Mexico and U.S. Were identified, the risk of a pandemic has increased. Health officials worry the swine flu might develop into a form easily spread among humans. To do this, it could combine with a human flu virus or mutate on its own into a transmissible form. Experts worry that the more the virus circulates, the more likely a pandemic strain will emerge. But there is no way to predict when a pandemic strain will develop.

Q. Does a vaccine exist?

A. Pigs in North America are routinely vaccinated for swine flu, but no vaccine exists for humans. In any case, the flu virus evolves quickly, meaning that vaccines are soon obsolete. Health officials say there is no suggestion that the vaccine prepared for seasonal flu will protect against swine flu.

While people who are given the seasonal flu vaccine will probably be not protected against swine flu, it may prevent them from getting the seasonal flu. If they are then infected with swine flu, that reduces the possibility of the two flus mixing in that person to create a potential pandemic strain.

Q. What other treatment is there?

A. The swine flu virus detected in Mexico and the United States appears to respond to treatment with oseltamivir (Tamiflu) and zanamivir (Relenza). In terms of prevention, maintaining good hygiene, for example regular hand-washing and staying a safe distance from those infected, may help.

In addition to the outbreak of the swine flu in Mexico, several cases have been reported in the US, including 8 NYC prep school students who are believed to have contracted an undetermined strain.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 27, 2009)

I honestly dont think anyone should be worried. So far in Canada and the U.S the cases have been mild. If you're worried just think, what happened to SARS? or The avian flu? Those were supposed to kill us, and they didnt. Just make sure to wash your hands, and cover your mouth when you cough & sneeze. This is not going to be a pandemic. I read that an average of 36,000  people  die of the normal flu, and now everybody is freaking out over this. I hope i helped you feel more safe.


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol thanks girls!your right im just a hygene freak and panic over germs...lol this is crazy germ level for me...but i shall try to calm down and be normal lol. all this tv is making out as if its going to wipe the world out!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^ Don't worry I am a germaphobe about most things too....My dh makes fun of me I go thru a box of lysol wipes every week....LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Just when I said I wasn't worried...They just announced one of the elementary schools in my district is closing for the rest of the week due to a swine fluoutbreak...a couple of kids have been diagnosed with it ....I am not worried for me...But I am worried for my lil munchkin


----------



## SMMY (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm not concerned and we've already had one confirmed case near where I live. Common sense practices, as mentioned above and the fact that the gov. is taking it very seriously, make the odds of it becoming a serious 1918-like pandemic, much more remote. They are already releasing 25% of the anti-viral medication that they have on hand, so that hospitals will have ready access to it. 

Ars technica has a great article on it here.


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 27, 2009)

i just pray everyone stays well. prevention is better that treatment i guess. which is y i think everyone should take an extra step to be careful, not just for us but for others too. thats the reason  y i started this post as the virus can spread so easily. i will prob think twice before swatching products at a make up counter, if i do the hand gel will be whipped out immediatly lol near us we have 2 confirmed and 22 suspected. who knows whos touched what in public places?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Like I said i don't worry for me...But I do worry for the babies..it's hard enough to stay on top of my 7 year to wash his hands at home so I can only imagine what Non-common sense practices he does at school when I am not there to watch and enforce


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 27, 2009)

I think people are afraid of what could happen.  2,000 sick in mexico, 40 already dead in less than 1 week of getting the virus.  If they cant control the small outbreak now, how will they control the outbreak if it affects thousands more?  Young and healthy people in their 20's, 30's, 40's are falling ill and dying, thats reason for concern.  Right now the virus is relatively new (a mixture of bird, pig, and human virus), and it is mutating, we dont know if its going to fizzle out or become a virulent resistant strain that is incurable.  Yet if you look at it globally 1 in every 10 million people are dying, thats like .000000000000000000000000001% chance for any of us.

Just wash your hands, cover your mouth when you sneeze, dont touch your eyes, nose or mouth.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 27, 2009)

See, the problem with something like this is that it can be contained to a degree with common sense hygiene *BUT A LOT OF PEOPLE DON'T HAVE COMMON SENSE HYGIENE!*  Do you know how many people I see sneeze and cough without covering their mouths?  Or if they do they sneeze or cough into a hand that they then use to hold onto rails, open door, shake your hand, etc?  Do you know how many people do not wash their hands?  That is what worries me.  I will say this, I won't be trying any testers on my face but I will still buy what I planned on buying.

The other thing that worries me is the boy-who-cried-wolf effect.  We have seen bird flu, sars, mrsa, etc. and there haven't been catastrophic outbreaks or casualties.  So, this time around  people won't take the proper precautions because they don't feel there is any real threat.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

^^^ I know right.....Tons of Elementary kids ..... and yes....Nasty adults as well....


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 27, 2009)

Hence the reason why, I'm staying in my corner. I've seen it... I had to tell this parent off in Walmart just this weekend. Her son's coughing and carrying on rubbing his nose and touching PRODUCE. What? Ewww...


----------



## SMMY (Apr 27, 2009)

The sad thing about things like this, is it brings out the crazies. One of the more, um, interesting posters on another board I read, is convinced that it's a government conspiracy. Yeah, like the government doesn't have enough on it's plate right now, so it's engineered a possible pandemic to keep itself busy. Sometimes people scare me more than viruses.


----------



## User38 (Apr 27, 2009)

*This*
 swine flu is a mutation of the *old* swine flu and is mostly airborne.  Since it is a mutation of the original swine flu virus, it is not limited to pigs and really only has a small pig component in it. This virus has other host's properties, i.e., birds, humans, etc. Cleanliness will keep anyone safer from contagion, but will not be a panacea for avoiding catching it.

And, unless it kills me dead, it will not stop me buying makeup


----------



## User38 (Apr 27, 2009)

Having survived a severe MRSA infection, I am the world's biggest germophbe.  That said, facing death is not so scary once you realize that you will not be going anywhere after that and hey, that would be a first in my life!...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_The sad thing about things like this, is it brings out the crazies. One of the more, um, interesting posters on another board I read, is convinced that it's a government conspiracy. Yeah, like the government doesn't have enough on it's plate right now, so it's engineered a possible pandemic to keep itself busy. Sometimes people scare me more than viruses._

 
Yeah tell them we are still dealing with the last one they called a government conspiracy....AIDS.....we can only handle one at a time people


----------



## SMMY (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah tell them we are still dealing with the last one they called a government conspiracy....AIDS.....we can only handle one at a time people_

 
People like this are beyond reasoning with. My favorite response back to them was from a poster who wrote, "Okay, we've had bird flu and swine flu, now all we need is a wheat toast flu to have the Axis of Evil breakfast."


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 27, 2009)

um.. I think about 30 or so people died from SARS in Toronto in 2003.  These flu things are not something to just brush off.  I think when we think it will never happen to us or where I live, thats when things go kablamm-o.

When I started working in downtown Toronto and began taking public transit everyday I noticed I started getting sick more often (I am currently sick right now - again!! and I am really frustrated about it).  
I always wash my hands and carry around hand sanitizer.. I try to wear gloves when holding on to rails and open doors with my coat and immediately rub on some hand sanitizer after.
Our health is so dependent on other people's cleanliness and that is scary because not everyone is raised clean.  Some people don't even think twice about washing their hands after using the washroom.  
Sometimes I am on the train and people will just cough in your face, not even cover their mouth.. wipe their nose then touch the railing.. its disgusting.  I wish there was a coootey spray I could spray in their faces--and i would.
Even when I go to MAC people just walk in and stick their dirty fingers into the shadows or slap on one of the display lipglosses and do their makeup for their hot date that night. Buh!  Then I pick up a q-tip and swatch a contaminated shadow on the back of my hand.

The worst is when people who are sick insist on coming in to work and spread their germs to everyone. STAY HOME IF YOU'RE SICK!!  I am sure the company loses more money if you come in sick and spread your sickness around the office.  And I think companies need to start broadcasting that to employees because I think some people feel as though its frowned upon when they call in sick.  I may just call in sick tomorrow because I feel like sh*t.

There was a Hepatitis A outbreak at a Tim Hortons in a city just north of Toronto. It makes you think.. omg people who are handling/preparing the food I eat aren't even washing their hands.  Sick.

I am at the point where I do want to wear a mask (with a hot smokey eye).. mainly because I am sick of getting sick. and if that sounds crazy I don't care.  My mom is a nurse I will get some masks from her lol.


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_um.. I think about 30 or so people died from SARS in Toronto in 2003. These flu things are not something to just brush off. I think when we think it will never happen to us or where I live, thats when things go kablamm-o.

When I started working in downtown Toronto and began taking public transit everyday I noticed I started getting sick more often (I am currently sick right now - again!! and I am really frustrated about it). 
I always wash my hands and carry around hand sanitizer.. I try to wear gloves when holding on to rails and open doors with my coat and immediately rub on some hand sanitizer after.
Our health is so dependent on other people's cleanliness and that is scary because not everyone is raised clean. Some people don't even think twice about washing their hands after using the washroom. 
Sometimes I am on the train and people will just cough in your face, not even cover their mouth.. wipe their nose then touch the railing.. its disgusting. I wish there was a coootey spray I could spray in their faces--and i would.
Even when I go to MAC people just walk in and stick their dirty fingers into the shadows or slap on one of the display lipglosses and do their makeup for their hot date that night. Buh! Then I pick up a q-tip and swatch a contaminated shadow on the back of my hand.

The worst is when people who are sick insist on coming in to work and spread their germs to everyone. STAY HOME IF YOU'RE SICK!! I am sure the company loses more money if you come in sick and spread your sickness around the office. And I think companies need to start broadcasting that to employees because I think some people feel as though its frowned upon when they call in sick. I may just call in sick tomorrow because I feel like sh*t.

There was a Hepatitis A outbreak at a Tim Hortons in a city just north of Toronto. It makes you think.. omg people who are handling/preparing the food I eat aren't even washing their hands. Sick.

I am at the point where I do want to wear a mask (with a hot smokey eye).. mainly because I am sick of getting sick. and if that sounds crazy I don't care. My mom is a nurse I will get some masks from her lol._

 

i SO agree with you! i HATE it when ppl stick their fingers in make up! worse are useing lipgloss like its their own!


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 27, 2009)

The media is sensationalizing this and stirring up fear. 

This bug is spread through droplet not airborne. There is a significant difference. If someone coughs on you, sneezes on you, spits on your lipgloss, wipes their nose and then touches a door handle, then you can potentially be infected. Items like makeup that come in contact with secretory organs should not be shared. Contact precautions should be maintained, and avoiding close contact with people who have colds/flu symptoms is what will generally be done in this case. Albeit, they may treat this bug as airborne for the time being until they are certain otherwise, but the reason for masks is NOT because it is airborne (sirgical masks do not protect against this) but because it is a droplet contagion. 

The NUMBER ONE THING YOU CAN DO TO PROTECT YOURSELF AGAINST ANY TRANSMISSIBLE DISEASE IS TO WASH YOUR HANDS FREQUENTLY.

And that's really all it boils down to. This bug seems to have a relatively high virulence, meaning it spreads fairly easily, but a low mortality. Most cases are mild, like a typical flu, not a full blown influenza. The mortality rate is about 10% if deaths attributed to swine flu are confirmed. That really isnt a whole lot to get excited about, whereas smallpox and ebola, well now THATS something that I would panic about.

Those at the most serious risk are, as always, those who are elderly, very young or immunocompromised. This will comprise the majority of deaths. I guarantee you that the typical influenza and community acquired pneumonias have a higher impact on the herd morbidity than this one. 

Another group at high risk are health care workers. We all know it, and there's really nothing we can do about it. With the virulence remaining high, it will make it's way into the hospital population quickly. Health care workers are always amongst the highest risk, and this is no surprise, anyone in health care knows this and accepts it.

So, the moral of the story is, wash your hands, use a paper towel to turn off taps after washing your hands and to open doors, or increase the frequency of handwashing and avoid touching your face. Sneeze and cough into your crook of the arm. Coughing or sneezing into your hand will only spread the virus, this is true with colds etc as well.

At work today the consensus was this swine flu thing is overblown. If it does turn out to be "the big one" (highly unlikely, it's not deadly enough) then we have learned a lesson that we need to be more proactive about secretions and clamping down on travel the very instant a new breakout is observed. There is no way to stop this from spreading all over the world, simply due to the mobility of the world's population. But bear in mind this 10% of deaths among affected individuals includes those of low health status and those with poor access to sanitation currently.


Or you could lock yourself in a bubble, but that would just be boring.


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_um.. I think about 30 or so people died from SARS in Toronto in 2003.  These flu things are not something to just brush off.  I think when we think it will never happen to us or where I live, thats when things go kablamm-o.

When I started working in downtown Toronto and began taking public transit everyday I noticed I started getting sick more often (I am currently sick right now - again!! and I am really frustrated about it).  
I always wash my hands and carry around hand sanitizer.. I try to wear gloves when holding on to rails and open doors with my coat and immediately rub on some hand sanitizer after.
Our health is so dependent on other people's cleanliness and that is scary because not everyone is raised clean.  Some people don't even think twice about washing their hands after using the washroom.  
Sometimes I am on the train and people will just cough in your face, not even cover their mouth.. wipe their nose then touch the railing.. its disgusting.  I wish there was a coootey spray I could spray in their faces--and i would.
Even when I go to MAC people just walk in and stick their dirty fingers into the shadows or slap on one of the display lipglosses and do their makeup for their hot date that night. Buh!  Then I pick up a q-tip and swatch a contaminated shadow on the back of my hand.

The worst is when people who are sick insist on coming in to work and spread their germs to everyone. STAY HOME IF YOU'RE SICK!!  I am sure the company loses more money if you come in sick and spread your sickness around the office.  And I think companies need to start broadcasting that to employees because I think some people feel as though its frowned upon when they call in sick.  I may just call in sick tomorrow because I feel like sh*t.

There was a Hepatitis A outbreak at a Tim Hortons in a city just north of Toronto. It makes you think.. omg people who are handling/preparing the food I eat aren't even washing their hands.  Sick.

I am at the point where I do want to wear a mask (with a hot smokey eye).. mainly because I am sick of getting sick. and if that sounds crazy I don't care.  My mom is a nurse I will get some masks from her lol._

 
SARS was small potatoes. Notice that thing died off after the season was over and nobody has seen or heard of it since. 30 deaths? Big deal, do you know how many people die from community acquired pneumonia in the same period of time? Do you wear masks and wash your hands constantly right now? Maybe you should, you might end up with CAP if you don't.

As for the contaminated shadows, I don't know about you but I always take the mindset of ASSUME EVERYTHING IS CONTAMINATED. I don't expect the testers to be clean. I expect them to be dirty. Rubbing the shadow on the back of your hand which has an intact skin barrier is going to amount to a whole lot of nothing. Snorting it, sticking it in your eye or licking it, well now that's a problem. This is why I don't do shared lipsticks or glosses. You cannot properly sanitize a cream product, end of story, and once again ASSUMING everything is contaminated, I'm not putting that on my lips, but I will swatch it on the back of my intact hand. See where I am going with this?

Handwashing is number one. However, this societal fear of germs over the last few decades has resulted in overuse of antibiotics, antibiotic dish soaps, hand soaps, toilet paper...I digress, which has only served to decrease our immunity to these germs (due to lack of exposure) AND the mutation of viruses/bacteria into antibiotic resistant strains. These are the bugs to worry about, well and ebola...and smallpox...

All you can do is take responsibility for yourself. You cannot control others' hygeine habits, you can only control your own. If you assume that there is always a low grade risk of infection, and wash hands accordingly, you will cut your risk by 70 billion (yes, this is backed by literature hehehe).


Oh yeah and vaccinate. That's the other risk to the population right now, low vaccination levels mean low herd immunity mean high risk for outbreaks of previously wiped out diseases.  

The biggest advances in population health have not been fancy medical equipment. It has been 1) sanitation 2) running water 3) vaccination 4) hand washing. All else takes a back seat in terms of effectiveness.


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, the normal flu kills somewhere like 300,000 people a year, i think i remember reading, and everybody in the US and Canada who has gotten this, they have all recovered, a 100 or so deaths is nothing to be worried about. Notice what i said earlier. However, it is better to prevent then deal with later. Millions are NOT going to die from this, just wash your hands and make sure your kids, and whomever else does too.


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 28, 2009)

I find it ironic how there was all this craze about the avian flu killing us.. but it turns out it's pigs who spread the virus, and not the birds.
Honestly, I'm not that scared. If I let myself become scared about the swine flu, what about cancer and other things...? Just gotta live life like it's normal.


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 28, 2009)

Geez, this is being blown waaay out of proportion. The swine flu has been around for an extremely long time. The strain has mutated, but it has not gotten stronger. The only people who have died from the flu are the usual suspects: The elderly, babies, those living in locations with horrible health care, and those with immuno-comprimised systems. 

It's THE FLU. And that's all there is to it.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rudyru* 

 
_Geez, this is being blown waaay out of proportion. The swine flu has been around for an extremely long time. The strain has mutated, but it has not gotten stronger. The only people who have died from the flu are the usual suspects: The elderly, babies, those living in locations with horrible health care, and those with immuno-comprimised systems. 

It's THE FLU. And that's all there is to it._

 
Im only answering this to educate everyone, not for the sake of arguing or targeting you, infact these would be very good questions! (even though they arent questions)

This is being blown way out of proporton? Why??? Well yeah the media likes do do that, but aside from that *healthy people in their 20's-40's are dying like flies, not only the immuno-comprimsed.*  Only a small percent of people have the swine flu and already they cannot contain or CURE the infected.  What will happen if MORE become infected? Will young healthy adults be its main target like the 1968 pandemic?

The swine flu has been around for a very long time: False.  Its a very new non-mutated virus that has never been seen in pig to human transmission.  Yes it is an influenza (sort of) but its a different strain of influenza one that is resistant to the anti-fluenza vaccine meaning this is the KING of all influenza.  Also i hear people say, well since theres no antibiotic that can *kill* virus that means theres no cure.  Thats correct, but there are antibiotics that can *weaken* the virus so your own immune system can do the rest, but this influeza seems to be resisting even that.

Because the swine flu has never been transmitted to humans before, it is a very new, possibly weeks old virus. Since its new, that means its NON-Mutated and this virus has 2 directions it can mutate towards. The first, it could mutate into something never seen before that vaccines and medicine cant control that could spread rapidly between human to human.  Or secondly, the disease will fizzle out weakened by our own immune system and this whole thing was played out by a huge media storm. Therefore the swine flu is in a huge cloud of what if's and doubts, and nothing can be for sure until the disease is in its mutated form, which im guessing will take 2-3 weeks.

Oh.. yeah.. i should mention if you catch the swine flu early on, and go to the doctor you'll be ok, people are dying in mexico because of lack of resources, proper health care, and people are just waiting way to long to see the doctor.  and remember the usa is not mexico meaning that our health care system is much better (i hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

For those wondering what a strain is, a strain is named as HxNx, x=variable, these are antigen differences in the H and N spikes, differerentiated by their protein coats.  I think H has like 500 spikes and N i forgot lol, so its like finding a key and lock when u got 1,000 doors to unlock with 1 billion different keys, so it takes months to find vaccine.


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Im only answering this to educate everyone, not for the sake of arguing or targeting you, infact these would be very good questions! (even though they arent questions)

This is being blown way out of proporton? Why??? Well yeah the media likes do do that, but aside from that *healthy people in their 20's-40's are dying like flies, not only the immuno-comprimsed.*  Only a small percent of people have the swine flu and already they cannot contain or CURE the infected.  What will happen if MORE become infected? Will young healthy adults be its main target like the 1968 pandemic?

The swine flu has been around for a very long time: False.  Its a very new non-mutated virus that has never been seen in pig to human transmission.  Yes it is an influenza (sort of) but its a different strain of influenza one that is resistant to the anti-fluenza vaccine meaning this is the KING of all influenza.  Also i hear people say, well since theres no antibiotic that can *kill* virus that means theres no cure.  Thats correct, but there are antibiotics that can *weaken* the virus so your own immune system can do the rest, but this influeza seems to be resisting even that.

Because the swine flu has never been transmitted to humans before, it is a very new, possibly weeks old virus. Since its new, that means its NON-Mutated and this virus has 2 directions it can mutate towards. The first, it could mutate into something never seen before that vaccines and medicine cant control that could spread rapidly between human to human.  Or secondly, the disease will fizzle out weakened by our own immune system and this whole thing was played out by a huge media storm. Therefore the swine flu is in a huge cloud of what if's and doubts, and nothing can be for sure until the disease is in its mutated form, which im guessing will take 2-3 weeks.

Oh.. yeah.. i should mention if you catch the swine flu early on, and go to the doctor you'll be ok, people are dying in mexico because of lack of resources, proper health care, and people are just waiting way to long to see the doctor.  and remember the usa is not mexico meaning that our health care system is much better (i hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

For those wondering what a strain is, a strain is named as HxNx, x=variable, these are antigen differences in the H and N spikes, differerentiated by their protein coats.  I think H has like 500 spikes and N i forgot lol, so its like finding a key and lock when u got 1,000 doors to unlock with 1 billion different keys, so it takes months to find vaccine._

 

Did you read what I wrote? I'm sorry but your response here is grossly inaccurate. People in their 20s-40s are NOT dropping like flies. A 10% death rate (using overly generous estimates of death attributed to swine flu) is NOT dying like flies. Typical influenza that makes its rounds every dang year has a higher death rate. Please also note that NO ONE in a first world nation thus far has gotten anything but mildly ill from this bug so far, knock on wood. 

I think it is a terrible disservice to call this the KING of all flus. Are you kidding me? Study the Spanish flu of the early 1900s and get back to me ok? The BIG ONE that we are all waiting for must not only have easy person-to-person transmissibility, but must also have a very high mortality amongst those affected. In the order of 80% to be a real true pandemic emergency. NOT a liberal estimate of 10%. SARS did not meet the transmissibility and mortality requirements, and thus, died out. Bird flu was seemingly more fatal, but did not transmit well, thus limiting it's effectiveness as a virus.

Simple epidemiology concepts would dictate that this is NOT the big one. Community aquired pneumonia and typical seasonal influenza have a higher transmission rate and death rate. HIV has a higher transmission and death rate. Smallpox and ebola, kill nearly everyone infected and transmit very easily. These are the characteristics of a bug that has truly damaging pandemic ability. The current swine flu does not.

Unless you have never gotten a cold in your entire life, you will be unable to completely prevent exposure to droplet borne infections. You can only REDUCE your exposure by washing hands, not touching your face, cough into your elbow, and avoid high traffic areas and others with cold and flu symptoms. A surgical mask will protect you from immediate infection from droplet borne virus, but NOT an airborne virus. Only specialized masks such as the n-95 or "duck bill" will (and only those viruses that are large enough to be non-penetrable through the filter) prevent inhalation AND only if the mask is properly fitted and fit TESTED in a chamber to ensure lack of a leak (I do this testing every two years, obviously, as a part of my employment).


PLEASE do not spread hysteria from inaccurate information. Educate yourself on the facts, and handwash. It's as simple as that, folks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_This is being blown way out of proporton? Why??? Well yeah the media likes do do that, but aside from that *healthy people in their 20's-40's are dying like flies, not only the immuno-comprimsed.* _

 
What? My sister is a pathologist and is in the medical field daily.... so I had to hurry and call her on this one....I think to say this is a gross exaggeration...Unless I misread something. Dying like flies?


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What? My sister is a pathologist and is in the medical field daily.... so I had to hurry and call her on this one....I think to say this is a gross exaggeration...Unless I misread something. Dying like flies?_

 

Yeah it's garbage. The only reason these young people are the ones infected is because they are the ones who traveled to Mexico for spring break, and then brought it back to their friends. If you took a true cross section of the population in the US and exposed it to this flu I'm willling to bet that the standard "very young, very old, very sick" over-representation will apply. Theres no mention of the demographics of the infected versus the dead in Mexico, whether it is a true anomoly. Also we have yet (due to the early stage of this flu) to see numbers on people who are infected but remain carriers, do not develop the flu. If there are large numbers of carriers then that would further decrease the mortality rate.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_ 
The worst is when people who are sick insist on coming in to work and spread their germs to everyone. STAY HOME IF YOU'RE SICK!! I am sure the company loses more money if you come in sick and spread your sickness around the office. And I think companies need to start broadcasting that to employees because I think some people feel as though its frowned upon when they call in sick. I may just call in sick tomorrow because I feel like sh*t._

 
I can honestly say that I have been guilty of this in the past, but the truth is that some of us dont have the luxury of calling in sick... If I'm not there to get my work done and we miss the deadlines then it reflects badly on me in my performance review and our parent company is not happy (to say the least).  Sure, its not fair, but thats the way it is.  If I am on sick leave/annual leave then my work just piles up until I return.  If I could have taken sick leave then I would have, but unfortunately it's expected that unless we are on our death bed or in hospital that we wont miss our deadlines.

It's not right, but unfortunately that's the economic climate we currently live in.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^ Not to mention as sad as it is...All jobs are not as understanding to employees being off sick....Should they be, YES, Are they, NO! Some people don't get paid and missing a day of work can in some families mean missing paying the rent or light bill..So Sad but it's the economy we live in.  Is it fair they go and infect others....absolutley not...but some employees are backed in a corner by very inadequate employee/family benefits...but they need a job to pay the bills and have to settle for a check over the benefits


----------



## rbella (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm going to go makeout with a swine.  His name is Mr. Rbella.  I hope I don't get sick......


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^^ Thats funny....


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What? My sister is a pathologist and is in the medical field daily.... so I had to hurry and call her on this one....I think to say this is a gross exaggeration...Unless I misread something. Dying like flies?_

 
lol ya it was an exaggeration


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^ Thank God, girl.....You had me freakin'


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Thank God, girl.....You had me freakin'_

 
shit my keyboard just broke , my dh iz gonna tell me i break everything LOL im uing on screen keybard somebody help, how do i fix?!!

anyway, tish did u read about the horror stories in mexico? where they are telling very sick ppl to go home cuz the hspital is too full? i think thats y yong peple are dying, sad aint it

grrv= im logging off stupid keybard


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^ yeah it's so awful!!! They would have to have armed security remove me...I wouldn't leave


----------



## MsChrys79 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah tell them we are still dealing with the last one they called a government conspiracy....AIDS.....we can only handle one at a time people_

 
Not sound too crazy but as a former CDC employee working behind the scenes I wouldn't put anything past the government.....they are capable of things far greater than you would imagine and have done some dirty things to people.... I don't think people are crazy....just cautious.....with that being said I don't think this is their doing but there are some others I dont doubt....


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^ Oh I believe it.....it's what keeps the dollars rolling in....


----------



## MsChrys79 (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Oh I believe it.....it's what keeps the dollars rolling in...._

 
OK!!! and they still paying for some of those mistakes.....


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_Not sound too crazy but as a former CDC employee working behind the scenes I wouldn't put anything past the government.....they are capable of things far greater than you would imagine and have done some dirty things to people.... I don't think people are crazy....just cautious.....with that being said I don't think this is their doing but there are some others I dont doubt...._

 
I believe this. I never used to be someone who believe in conspiracies but seeing things the government does or what they fail to do for the sake of citizens  - i wouldn't put anything past them.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2009)

I am annoyed that there are people around me who are irrational and uneducated about the facts and choose to believe the worst and fear the death of themselves and their families. And they want to stir up fear in us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am educated and will not take their nonsense.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Free World....Everywhere you go there will be Uneducated and Irrational people...It's called Life...They don't annoy me..I just ignore and keep it moving..They probably have worse thoughts about me.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 29, 2009)

^^ I'm trying to ignore them. Hey, I think that's what they enjoy - stirring up fear, so if they are ignored, they will stop it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_In addition to the outbreak of the swine flu in Mexico, several cases have been reported in the US, including 8 NYC prep school students who are believed to have contracted an undetermined strain._

 
In Queens, not too far from where I live, yikes! Glad my husband is a pharmacist.


----------



## MrsMay (Apr 29, 2009)

I just had to post these for a bit of humour...

In Adelaide we have some bronze statues of pigs in our main shopping mall... and someone with a sense of humour thought they might be infected with the Swine Flu...


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 29, 2009)

It's at my work place now...
Contra Costa school shut over swine flu scare

I was suppose to sub this site on Thursday until next week but now they've closed it down.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

They have so many school closings here....Texas has had the 1st US death from the Swine Flu....a poor lil 23 month old child.....However the child had recently returned from a trip in Mexico....So Sad


----------



## Willa (Apr 29, 2009)

It wont prevent me from hauling, but I'll be more carefull since I tend to catch every flu/respiratory thing these last years. Actually, it's been like that since I got the vaccine 2 years ago... I started catching every damn flu and it all ended up in a bronchitis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, instead of taking the bus and subway to go to work, I walk... people tend to be gross in public transportation, and the drivers (bus) let wayyyy toooo many people enter the bus, it's a good way to catch other people's flu and disease... lolll

But I have to admit that it's a bit freaking me out...
I'm a freak because I watched too many zombies movies


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 29, 2009)

The situation is very sad! My sister had contracted hepatitis A on vacation to Leon, Gto, Mexico in 2007 and she got very sick & had to be hospitalized, but recovered.

but read this today on an online newspaper article:
"The good news is, it looks like this kind of swine flu is treatable if you can get to the doctors within three to four days," as said by, Rep. Eric J.J. Massa (D), a freshman lawmaker from upstate New York.

and my response to the OP:
this (swine flu outbreak) will not prevent me from hauling, however the current economic situation in general has my hauling on HOLD.


----------



## n_c (Apr 29, 2009)

The swine flu has hit my town too...san jose, ca.


----------



## User38 (Apr 29, 2009)

I must be a fatalist.  I refuse to be scared off by any virus.  I survived a super bug and if this hits me, so be it


----------



## aziajs (Apr 29, 2009)

For those who don't get the pic, Heidi & Spencer are on their honeymoon....in Mexico.  I actually laughed out loud when I saw this.  They are so dumb.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_The swine flu has hit my town too...san jose, ca._

 
I just read that this afternoon!!! A lot of my friends live near the sick persons high school. Pretty freaky stuff. I'm going to be washing my hands like crazy. 

The flu won't prevent me from hauling, but I'm probably going to be doing it online for a little while. I don't want to be near any testers!

I'm also going to avoid buffets. Which sucks, because I LOVE buffets lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_





For those who don't get the pic, Heidi & Spencer are on their honeymoon....in Mexico. I actually laughed out loud when I saw this. They are so dumb._

 
Sadly, this is the BEST I have seen this dysfunctional couple look!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How about have your weirdmoon somewhere else at this time....Dumb is so correct


----------



## n_c (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_I just read that this afternoon!!! A lot of my friends live near the sick persons high school. Pretty freaky stuff. I'm going to be washing my hands like crazy. 

The flu won't prevent me from hauling, but I'm probably going to be doing it online for a little while. I don't want to be near any testers!

I'm also going to avoid buffets. Which sucks, because I LOVE buffets lol._

 
Oh damn that sucks, hope no one you know gets it. 

Im in the east side so we shall see how long it takes to get over here.

Im not hauling cause im broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no damn flu would stop me from gettin my mac hahaha

*goes to wash hands*


----------



## almmaaa (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_They have so many school closings here....Texas has had the 1st US death from the Swine Flu....a poor lil 23 month old child.....However the child had recently returned from a trip in Mexico....So Sad_

 
Actually the little girl was from mexico and came over to texas to get treatment and she died on monday. I tell u news blow it out of porportion.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

Health official: Mexican toddler dies from swine flu in Texas despite "aggressive treatment" 




*2009-04-30 01:07:57* 











 Print



    HOUSTON, April 29 (Xinhua) -- A 23-month-old Mexican toddler who fell ill in Houston, Texas became the first U.S. case of swine flu death in the current outbreak, city health officials said on Wednesday. 
    The little boy, from Mexico City, was visiting relatives in Brownsville, Texas, and was taken to a hospital there on April 13 after falling ill, David Persse, health authority for the Houston Department of Health and Human Services, said at a press conference on Wednesday. 
    The child became quite ill rapidly and was transferred to an unidentified hospital in Houston on April 14 where he died on Monday despite "aggressive treatment," Persse said. 
    U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) on Wednesday confirmed the boy died from swine flu. 
    According to the Texas Department of State Health Services, the boy already had "severe underlying health problems" before he flew to Matamoros on April 4 and crossed into Brownsville to visit relatives. He came down with a fever on April 8, followed by other flu-like symptoms. 
    The boy's relatives were being monitored and they have shown no signs of the disease, health officials said. 
    So far, ninety-one infections have been reported in 10 U.S. states, according to the CDC. Texas has 16 confirmed cases, the second most after New York, which has registered 51 cases. 
    There still have been no reported Houston-area cases of this disease, local media said. But health officials said the situation will likely change. 
    "We expect to see more confirmation in the next few days, as does the rest of the country," said Kathy Barton, spokeswoman for Houston Department of Health and Human Services.     Several tests are pending but so far all specimens submitted by Houston to the CDC have come back negative except for the one from the dead child, she said, adding that none of the submitted specimens are related to contact with the child.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2009)

So my friend calls me today and asks me if she should wear long sleeves and a mask on the plane to Houston this weekend...

I didn't even know how to respond...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am so trying to not worry about all this...However the health dept just closed a entire School District here...and it makes me worry about my kiddo.....I keep watching him and touching his forehead for a fever, asking him if he feels okay....Paranoid Mommy


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 29, 2009)

I kinda don't blame you though. My fiance's agitated cuz ppl at his job are coughing and carrying on. So he's scared he could bring a bug home and I get sick - especially since we have a little one on the way, so...


----------



## sweatpea559 (Apr 30, 2009)

The number may have changed, but I heard only 7 or 8 people in California have gotten it. Only a couple of them hospitalized. I doubt they were all sneezing on the MAC blushes...


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 30, 2009)

My sister just came back from Mexico and they refused to let her go to work! She's coughing though, so she's staying at a hotel (she refuses to go home because my niece is 4 and my nephew is 12) and is going to the doctor tomorrow to get tested. I'm worried about her, but I think she'll be fine. She gets sick a lot from stress at work, and she travels a lot because of her job. She's not a weak little thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My mom has become severely paranoid, I have a anime convention coming up in early May, and it's right next to our airport in Chicago. She's making me wear a doctor's mask (well... she begged me to wear one) and I feel I have no other way to make her feel comfortable unless I wear one.

It's okay, I'll just write some japanese writing on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be IN STYLE~! 






Now THAT is what I'm talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But no, seriously, I think if everyone just stays calm, and is using cleanly precautions, then you'll be fine. I wash my hands 56 times a day or MORE... (mostly cus of my OCD D: ) and I keep my hands and toes and appendages AWAY from my orifices. So I should be just fine.






 Just be careful and clean! And if you feel sick, go to the doctor. But don't let fear ruin your life... it really is a pain. If it was a flesh eating virus... then that's a different story, but it's a small flu strain that is mild in the US. And theres actually only been 7 confirmed deaths in Mexico alone... without the toddler. It's really being overrated in my opinion, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't stay safe either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AND AS FOR HAULING! NOOOO D:< NO VIRUS IS STOPPING MY MAC ADDICTION! But I stay away from testers anyways, they're gross IMO.

The only thing stopping me from hauling right now, is my lack of employment, my anime convention coming up, and the new Sidekick LX 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOLLA!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 30, 2009)

My boyfriend's mother just told me there were a couple cases of the swine flu in my area. -___-


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_My boyfriend's mother just told me there were a couple cases of the swine flu in my area. -___-_

 
OH PSSH. There is only 5 states with is actually confirmed. I just like how the news media has nothing better to worry about than a flu from piggies.

EDIT: Oh wait, yer in Cali 8D Sowwie! 

But still... like I said... clean hands, take vitamins, eat lots of veggies and fruits, natural vitamins and minerals, etc etc etc etc etc!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 30, 2009)

It's weird seeing my town on the news (Pittsburg, CA).
They've interviewed some students about the classmates who gotten sick.
I've heard they're going to close down another elementary here (that I was also suppose to sub).

I live in a small town so the flu goes through us really fast. Especially since everyone is related to someone one way or another.

Selfish of me, but I'm bummed also that I'm missing a week of work because of this. Bad timing. Better safe than sorry...


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 30, 2009)

Just sayin...if there's anyone to blame, it's her.

I'll just end with this:
Swine flu death toll: 150+. Regular flu death toll: 13,000+. But don't let that stop the fearmongering panic.


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 30, 2009)

It will not stop me. Tomorrow RR is launching at my counter and I'll be there!


----------



## sofie1507 (Apr 30, 2009)

i find it more scary than the ordinary flu simply due to the fact it isnt as easily treated and there isnt no vaccination for it. anyhooo... personally i wnt swatch...but buy judging by what i see. who knows whos got what and touched what. just imagine the number of fingers that have touched a single  tester eyeshadow....considering theres been 3 cases where i live... i wnt be going to city centre as much


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 30, 2009)

Info from the CDC

CDC - Influenza (Flu) | Swine Influenza (Flu)

The treatment is antiviral drugs
Antiviral drugs are prescription medicines (pills, liquid or an inhaler) with activity against influenza viruses, including swine influenza viruses. Antiviral drugs can be used to treat swine flu or to prevent infection with swine flu viruses. These medications must be prescribed by a health care professional. Influenza antiviral drugs only work against influenza viruses -- they will not help treat or prevent symptoms caused by infection from other viruses that can cause symptoms similar to the flu.

Benefits of Antiviral Drugs
Treatment: If you get sick, antiviral drugs can make your illness milder and make you feel better faster. They may also prevent serious influenza complications. Influenza antiviral drugs work best when started soon after illness onset (within two 2 days), but treatment with antiviral drugs should still be considered after 48 hours of symptom onset, particularly for hospitalized patients or people at high risk for influenza-related complications.
Prevention: Influenza antiviral drugs also can be used to prevent influenza when they are given to a person who is not ill, but who has been or may be near a person with swine influenza. When used to prevent the flu, antiviral drugs are about 70% to 90% effective. When used for prevention, the number of days that they should be used will vary depending on a person’s particular situation.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

I'm about as scared of the swine flu as I am of the regular flu- not very. This doesn't change my life or my routine in anyway, I have a very high level of hygienic practices regularly to ward of all communal diseases. The only thing I'm "scared" of is the ridiculous paranoia of people... I read that in Austin they were 1000s of swab samples behind because people were going in to get tested if they ate pork, which means if one of my loved ones or I get sick it's going to make it more difficult or at least timely to seek treatment because of paranoid people.


----------



## NeonKitty (May 5, 2009)

Wow. I really hate it when I'm right.

Hysteria over swine flu is the real danger, some say - CNN.com
*(CNN)* -- As the number of swine flu cases rises around the world, so is a gradual backlash -- with some saying the threat the virus poses is overblown.


                                                                                                                 By Monday, 985 cases of the virus, known as influenza A (H1N1), had been confirmed in 20 countries, the World Health Organization said. The number of fatalities was at 26, including one in the United States.
 "There is too much hysteria in the country and so far, there hasn't been that great a danger," said Congressman Ron Paul, a Republican from Texas. "It's overblown, grossly so."

 The United States' only death this year from the virus was a 22-month-old boy in Texas who was visiting from Mexico. The other 25 deaths happened in Mexico.
 "I wish people would back off a little bit," Paul said.
 hand.
 "We have people without symptoms going into the emergency rooms asking to be screened for swine flu at the expense of people with real illness," said Cathy Gichema, a nurse in Pikesville, Maryland.
 "Schools are being shut for probable causes -- sending these kids congregating to the malls. How is that helping?" Gichema said.
 Dr. Mark Bell, principal of Emergent Medical Associates, which operates 18 emergency departments in Southern California, said the level of fear is unprecedented.
 "I haven't seen such a panic among communities perhaps ever," Bell said. "Right now, people think if they have a cough or a cold, they're going to die. That's a scary, frightening place to be in. I wish that this hysteria had not occurred and that we had tempered a little bit of our opinions and thoughts and fears in the media."

Officials tell schools not to close for swine flu - CNN.com

*(CNN)* -- Federal officials now recommend that schools stop closing when a case of swine flu is confirmed at a school, Health and Human Services Secretary Kathleen Sebelius said Tuesday.

Scientists believe the H1N1 virus epidemic is no more dangerous than seasonal flu, and schools should act accordingly, Sebelius said. 
 "This virus does not seem to be as severe as we once thought it would be," she said at a news conference at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta, Georgia.
 Sick students should be kept home for seven days, she said, "but the schools should feel comfortable about opening."
 Schools that have been closed can reopen, Sebelius  said.
 There were 702 probable and 403 confirmed cases in 44 states on Tuesday, said Dr. Richard Besser, the CDC's acting director.
 In a pandemic, closing schools has a definite benefit, Besser said. But closing during a general flu outbreak is not required, he said.

-----------------

But hey, what do the experts and health practitioners like us know? Hysterics are the  obvious rational response, as opposed to say, educating yourself and washing your hands, for instance.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Wow. I really hate it when I'm right._

 

Like hell you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








You crack me up!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

I will admit it! The news panicked me and got sick from a sinus infection, mild food poisoning at the same time, i was sure that i was sick with the swine flu.  Luckily they did a 2 minute test at the doctor and it was negative.  The timing was impeccable, i thought it was over for me.  I didn't think i'd be so easily freaked.  I am not watching the news anymore.  Or try on makeup in the store for awhile and only then with lots of alcohol.


----------



## NeonKitty (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I will admit it! The news panicked me and got sick from a sinus infection, mild food poisoning at the same time, i was sure that i was sick with the swine flu.  Luckily they did a 2 minute test at the doctor and it was negative.  The timing was impeccable, i thought it was over for me.  I didn't think i'd be so easily freaked.  I am not watching the news anymore.  Or try on makeup in the store for awhile and only then with lots of alcohol._

 

I'm really annoyed at the media over this, swine flu breaking news was on 24/7, every channel. To those of us who have some health background it was obvious is was being oversensationalized with the interest of gaining viewership and whatnot, and thus at the expense of public interest. I read on CNN one day, they were quoting a woman on a bus in mexico who was wearing a mask, and putting on eyeliner, but she refused to take the mask off to put on lipgloss. That was kinda hysterical and a glaring example of the kind of misinformation that is out there as well. Influenza is a droplet borne infection, an ordinary surgical mask will prevent you from coughing or sneezing on someone and passing the virus, or have someone elses snot droplets land on your face. BUT a droplet borne infection can be passed from the hands of a person with the virus who rubs their nose or covers their cough with their hand, place their hand on the bus rail, and the person touching right after picks it up, then touches their eye while they are applying eyeliner. They have just put the virus in their eye, obviously now contaminated and probable carrier of the virus.

What would have been of benefit to the public is reporting of solid research borne information and public health practices that are effective. People believed if they wore that paper mask they were safe from the virus. They were not. A false sense of security from the mask at the expense of proven prevention techniques, such as washing your hands, coughing and sneezing into your elbow, not touching your face only serves to INCREASE spread of the virus. Also, alcohol hand wash is still being debated and researched in the medical community as being an effective in killing contaminants, versus betadine and chlorhexidine and good ole fashioned water and soap. I can't say that the literature is consistent on this, nor hospital practice. IV injection sites are prepped with alcohol before injections, but when preparing for central line insertions we use chlorhexidine. For cleaning surfaces, we use cavi-wipes, which kill even tuberculosis bacteria (and eat through your hand but that's another story). For surgery its still betadine. If alcohol were the be all and end all we would be using it everywhere.

I think what needs to be done now, in addition to research into a vaccine and manipulating mutations of the virus, is an examination of our public health education practices. The message is not getting out there, clearly. I think hand washing needs to be promoted not just in times of a pandemic scare, but routinely. obviously, more vaccination education is required also, since more and more people are nixing literature based findings for scare mongering on the internet at the expense of their child's health and that of herd immunity.

As to trying on makeup, swatching a product on an intact skin barrier is not really going to present a problem for you. It's when you put it near mucous membranes like mouth, eyes, open cuts etc that it becomes an issue. Add in what I mentioned above about alcohol effectiveness, I am very wary of alcohol based cleanings of shared products, particularly cream products being used on someone's mouth, eyes, skin blemishes. So you'll never see me watching a lippie on my lips at the store. Hand only, and lip swatch once the product is bought.

[sarcasm] But again, take it as you will, since this thread has clearly shown, I don't have a freakin clue what I'm talking about. It makes much more sense to listen to those who declare this the KING of pandemics and PEOPLE ARE DROPPING LIKE FLIES [/sarcasm]


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_I'm really annoyed at the media over this, swine flu breaking news was on 24/7, every channel. To those of us who have some health background it was obvious is was being oversensationalized with the interest of gaining viewership and whatnot, and thus at the expense of public interest. I read on CNN one day, they were quoting a woman on a bus in mexico who was wearing a mask, and putting on eyeliner, but she refused to take the mask off to put on lipgloss. That was kinda hysterical and a glaring example of the kind of misinformation that is out there as well. Influenza is a droplet borne infection, an ordinary surgical mask will prevent you from coughing or sneezing on someone and passing the virus, or have someone elses snot droplets land on your face. BUT a droplet borne infection can be passed from the hands of a person with the virus who rubs their nose or covers their cough with their hand, place their hand on the bus rail, and the person touching right after picks it up, then touches their eye while they are applying eyeliner. They have just put the virus in their eye, obviously now contaminated and probable carrier of the virus.

What would have been of benefit to the public is reporting of solid research borne information and public health practices that are effective. People believed if they wore that paper mask they were safe from the virus. They were not. A false sense of security from the mask at the expense of proven prevention techniques, such as washing your hands, coughing and sneezing into your elbow, not touching your face only serves to INCREASE spread of the virus. Also, alcohol hand wash is still being debated and researched in the medical community as being an effective in killing contaminants, versus betadine and chlorhexidine and good ole fashioned water and soap. I can't say that the literature is consistent on this, nor hospital practice. IV injection sites are prepped with alcohol before injections, but when preparing for central line insertions we use chlorhexidine. For cleaning surfaces, we use cavi-wipes, which kill even tuberculosis bacteria (and eat through your hand but that's another story). For surgery its still betadine. If alcohol were the be all and end all we would be using it everywhere.

I think what needs to be done now, in addition to research into a vaccine and manipulating mutations of the virus, is an examination of our public health education practices. The message is not getting out there, clearly. I think hand washing needs to be promoted not just in times of a pandemic scare, but routinely. obviously, more vaccination education is required also, since more and more people are nixing literature based findings for scare mongering on the internet at the expense of their child's health and that of herd immunity.

As to trying on makeup, swatching a product on an intact skin barrier is not really going to present a problem for you. It's when you put it near mucous membranes like mouth, eyes, open cuts etc that it becomes an issue. Add in what I mentioned above about alcohol effectiveness, I am very wary of alcohol based cleanings of shared products, particularly cream products being used on someone's mouth, eyes, skin blemishes. So you'll never see me watching a lippie on my lips at the store. Hand only, and lip swatch once the product is bought.

[sarcasm] But again, take it as you will, since this thread has clearly shown, I don't have a freakin clue what I'm talking about. It makes much more sense to listen to those who declare this the KING of pandemics and PEOPLE ARE DROPPING LIKE FLIES [/sarcasm]







_

 
Thanks for the info.. i had no idea alcohol may not be enough, i don't usually ever put a lipstick on my mouth and i'm always wiping layers away and adding alcohol just for a hand swatch.
and what is with all the anti-bacterial stuff they have everywhere? Isn't it anti virals we need?  bio  hazard suits with our own oxygen supply?


----------



## NeonKitty (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Thanks for the info.. i had no idea alcohol may not be enough, i don't usually ever put a lipstick on my mouth and i'm always wiping layers away and adding alcohol just for a hand swatch.
and what is with all the anti-bacterial stuff they have everywhere? Isn't it anti virals we need?  bio  hazard suits with our own oxygen supply?_

 
IDK WTF with all the haz-mat stuff, probably a mix of healthy precautionary protocol for a poorly understood infective agent, and direction from government/directors/business leaders (who tend not to be medically trained). A lot of the reaction was done just to make governments look like they were doing SOMETHING as opposed to nothing. The pork product banning and pig stock culling is a good example of this since there was plenty of evidence that H1N1 cannot be passed through pork products, and as of yet no evidence that patient zero actually received this virus from pigs (all swine in the area tested negative).

Alcohol, yeah the jury is still out. We have alcohol hand wash and sinks available at every station and cube in my hospital. For quick washes between tasks we generally use the hand wash, provided it was not an exceptionally dirty task. But alcohol wash leaves a thick residue on your hands that grosses me out and I have to wash off after a couple uses. For serious tasks that involve visible dirt and or contact with body secretions of any variety, we will ALWAYS wash with soap and water. All of this protocol is on top of wearing gloves and changing those out between patients/tasks. It's not unusual for me to go through an entire box of gloves in a single shift. But from my observation most staff will still lean toward old fashioned hand washing over alcohol, especially in isolation conditions. 

I don't buy antibacterial stuff. Primarily because all of the antibacterial agents in hand soap, dishwashing soap etc generally only kill good bacteria and not the harmful ones. Additionally, these products increase bacterial resistance and mutation into superbug status.

For a true airborne lethal virus, let me tell you, then we are truly f*cked, because you simply can't establish airborne precautions everywhere, and masks won't protect you, the typical virus is small enough to get through the typical mask. A lot of research has been going on for some time (Our national disease research centre is two blocks from my hospital) into handling pandemics, viral outbreaks, and some of the nasty bacterial bugs. hopefully this recent "pandemic" will increase funding and interest into pandemic prevention. 

Generally speaking most viruses and bacterium do not pass through an intact skin barrier, which is why we aren't deathly ill all the time. The majority are borne through injestion, inhalation, directly into blood stream (IV) or contact with mucous membranes. 

A really good technique for limiting publicly obtained infections is not only handwashing frequently especially in restrooms, but once you have cleaned your hands, grab a paper towel and turn off the taps with that. Use another to open the door on your way out, dispose of the towel right after. I do this all the time, it's a habit for me. In situations where there are only blow dryers or cloth towels I will turn taps off with my elbow or forearm, and hook my arm around the door handle just to get it open, then hold it and push it open wide with your foot. This way you avoid recontaminating yourself before you even leave the restroom.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 6, 2009)

NeonKitty said:


> I don't buy antibacterial stuff. Primarily because all of the antibacterial agents in hand soap, dishwashing soap etc generally only kill good bacteria and not the harmful ones. Additionally, these products increase bacterial resistance and mutation into superbug status.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 6, 2009)

I heard on the radio the other day about someone suggesting that they should change clothes in the garage and then go into the house as a precaution. That's a thinker. At work, I've had tons of people ask where the masks and gloves are located and to tell them we're out. The mass hysteria irks me almost as much as dealing with buttloads of antibiotic prescriptions for children due to ear infections. But that's a whole other issue.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

This is such a sad story...She had just given birth not to long ago...so sad the baby will never know his mother

Relatives grieve for Texas woman with flu who died


----------



## NeonKitty (May 6, 2009)

That is a really sad story. I think what is important to note is that the woman had chronic underlying health conditions. This means her pregnancy was high risk to begin with, meaning she was probably quite ill already and the swine flu just tipped her over the edge, unfortunately. This is not a case of an average healthy person taken down by the virus. I've seen women in the ICU who choose to become pregnant despite medical advice not to because of their health conditions and they lose the gamble. It's sad.

Of all the patients I've seen in the ICU I would say a good majority of the ones who lose their battle it is due something indirectly responsible. For instance someone who is admitted on life support for a bleed in the brain may succumb to pneumonia. When you are that sick your body is already struggling with the crisis that brought them in, and is not able to cope with the cascade of events/infections/etc that follow.

She unfortunately fell into the category of people that who are high risk for any flu or infection. The very young, the very old, and the very sick/immunocompromised.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

Not trying to get into a long medical debate, as previous posts....I just noted the story was sad because she had a newborn...regardless of what she died from... Not gonna do a 20 paragraph post just to state that, really....

it's a Sad story, period. No statistics required.


----------

